# Modificação no pluviómetro Ecowitt



## Toby (21 Set 2022 às 19:37)

Ola,

Fiz uma modificação no pluviómetro Ecowitt WH40 (180 mm de diâmetro comum a outras estações Ecowitt).
Durante chuvas fortes e/ou ventos fortes, a precisão será melhorada. 
Impressão 3D PETG na vertical de 0,1mm.
Impresso em Portugal por um tipo simpático. Custo: 18 euros.
Email da pessoa: PM


----------



## Toby (8 Dez 2022 às 05:19)

Bom dia,

Posso confirmar que a mudança do cone de recepção melhora muito significativamente as medições. 
A rain rate deve ser avaliada mais tarde com a minha Lambrecht 15189.
*WH40*+extensão: *38,7mm
Manual* de Lambrecht 1500: *38.2mm*


----------

